# Kelpies.



## ossian (Jul 12, 2016)

Took a trip to some beautiful sculptures. These are The Kelpies. Mythical sea creatures. They are quite stunning sculptures and when they have coloured lights shone on them at night, they are wonderful.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2016)

How unique!  What are they made out of?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

Love them. I've seen them a couple of times.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

http://www.thehelix.co.uk


----------



## Goldfynche (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh yes. We drive past them frequently whenever we go shopping in Falkirk. Always a grand sight to see!


----------



## ossian (Jul 12, 2016)

Gemma said:


> How unique!  What are they made out of?


They are made of steel. The surface is stainless steel. Standing at 30 metres and weighing 300 tons - I think.

This is a beautiful video of them lit up during the opening ceremony.


----------



## Gemma (Jul 12, 2016)

ossian said:


> They are made of steel. The surface is stainless steel. Standing at 30 metres and weighing 300 tons - I think.
> 
> This is a beautiful video of them lit up during the opening ceremony.



Thank you for posting the video.  What a sight to see when the lights are upon them! 

And thanks, Ameriscot, for the link too.  It was very interesting reading about them & how they were constructed.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

What a stunning video...you learn something new every day!


----------

